# Post your "closed eyes" pics :)



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

You mean these?!


----------



## wakeangel (Feb 28, 2008)

Here's Deacon...making silly faces and stowing himself in the luggage to make sure he wasn't left out of our road trip (of course he wasn't!) and getting bored with the Superbowl game (he had his own terrible towel).


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Here's Hooch's pup in Alabama with Aunt Carol. Someone mentioned once that they liked Hudson's squinty eyes, so here they are again


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Here's Copper sporting his new halloween duds! He had lost his hunting vest and had to have something orange to wear on our trial rides.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

This is Tuff doin what he likes best and ridin in the truck


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

Here's Marley............!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I've got a million of them...


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Here's Riley


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang (Jan 15, 2008)

At last one i can add to


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

the Pudden snapping up mosquitos last summer​


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

HE HE HE HE...love em.... this thread is a good one too!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Here is Murphy


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

These are both of Ike. He makes some of the funniest faces.
Here he is at 8wks and 13 months...the puppy shot is actually a wink, sorry.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Heeeeeere's Harry....


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I have many of these...of myself.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Noey said:


> I have many of these...of myself.


Good  post some more!!!


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

Awwwhhhhh, so cute!! Everyone of em!! I always delete the ones where she has her eyes closed!!  Oops!!! LOL


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

*Post your "closed eyes" pics*

Here's the crack head last week during a blizzard, in which we got 20+ inches of snow. Can you tell he loves the cold and snow?


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's MaeMae, Cas, and Quinn's.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's Comet's most entertaining closed eye pic.


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

These are the pictures we usually delete or don't post, What a Great Thread Idea!!  
I'll have to get a closed eyes jake pic on here.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Champ's closed eyes!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I have giggled all the way through these! Thanks for thinking of this for a thread!


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad (Dec 21, 2007)

After digging in the in the dirt a little.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

These are fantastic  keep em coming!!!


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

I usually delete the closed eyes pictures too. But this one is baby Rufus a week after we brought him home. Our son's girlfriend put him in a basket to take an "artsy" picture of him and he fell asleep and slowly slid back down into the basket.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Sawyer









Geddy


----------



## Molly&Me (Feb 2, 2009)

I won't be deleting Molly's closed eye pictures anymore. These were all so cute to look at. Great idea for a thread.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Here is Honey.Chinese food anyone?


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

here is maddison


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

These photo's make me smile, especially Champ between the bubbles 
Paco in his most beloved environment :


----------



## kblinkgirlie182 (Mar 15, 2009)

Here's Buddy's closed eyes pic


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Heres Jakes Closed Eye pic  This was taken a few days ago, I've got a few more but this one is my fav.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Heres Misty yesterday  funny girl!!


----------

